# Help with genetics, please?



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to know the genetics of these beauties, please help. 

This girl, we thought she was a BEW, but she's not because she has a beige-ish tint between her shoulders. c-dilution someone said, does that mean she's Ay/* ce/ce?

























Our piebald agouti is something like A/at P/* s/s... or Aw/* P/* s/s? Right?

























This black girl, given her slight fault with the lighter fur behind her ears, what's her genetics like?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

With out knowing there parents you cant say what they may be carrying but here is what i think

No idea about your white female but i had one like her who had faint tan markings behinde her legs and belly.

Agouti Tan Pied
A/at B/* C/* D/* P/* s/s
Aw would be White-bellied Agouti and you girl has a tan belly.

Black girl
a/a B/* C/* D/* P/* S/*


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

> 3.1.1. Aw/Aw; "Agouti Fox"
> 
> An Aw/* mouse can look like a good Agouti Tan, with the right background (read: modifiers). Without knowledge on the mouse's background and/or breeding tests, it can be impossible to say whether a mouse is an Aw/* or an A/at Agouti Tan.


That's what it says on FinnMouse, although FinnMouse is slightly outdated. 
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/A-w.html


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My understanding is that Finnmouse is accurate in this regard, but Aw is quite rare, compared to at. I'd also guess A/at for her. Still no idea what to suggest for your off-white mouse.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, so most likely A/at then. Thank you 

Gah, that little white-y is so difficult... >>


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you planning on breeding the white one? if you do and you know what the dad is and carrying you can work out more of what she is/carryes. My white girl was a tan under all her white prob either dove or black, as i knew the male i bred her to didnt have tan gene but carryed pink eye and she had black and dove tan babies, but dad han no c dilution so dont know what c-genes she had. But its better than knowing nothing lol This was her.
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... CF4654.jpg


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, only problem is that I don't know everything that my Rory's carrying so I don't know.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You could possible still work out some of it from the babies eg if u get a blue you will know she has at least one d gene. What colour is Rory?


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

True...

Rory is a black piebald tan.  (So at least at/* C/* s/s I think)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep should have
at/* B/* C/* D/* P/* s/s

so if they have any self you will know she has a S and if you get any more pied you will know she has at least one s, so if you get both self and pied she should be S/s

He looks very sweet


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed! And since he's black, and not blue or chocolate, we know he's also B/* and D/*. They'd both have to carry b, d, or c in order to get chocolates, blues, or albinos. Since he's got black eyes, he's also P/*, and so is she. If you have some pink-eyed babies who aren't albino (c/c), you'll know that both of them are P/p. Any red babies will tell you that either she's Ay or they're both carrying recessive yellow (e). Brindle babies will tell you she's Avy/*, since he's definitely not. Since he's piebald, you know he's s/s, which means if you get piebald babies, she's either S/s or s/s as well. You know enough to find out an awful lot, actually.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you both of you; that's very helpful 

And yeah, he is the sweetest little guy ever. Quite calm, but curious and a real snuggler.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

The light hair on a normal black's ears/nipples isn't a fault that I know of. It's only a problem for an Extreme Black, who are literally pitch black.

I got nothing for you when it comes to genetics though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The paler spots wouldn't be possible on an ae black, if you believe ae exists. For a mouse shown as "black", they would be considered a fault. Not a health issue so much as a markings thing.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh. Hm. I read elsewhere that the yellowish hairs were part of the color.

EDIT- Found the page. Under the description for "Black".

http://thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonfallTheFox said:


> Oh. Hm. I read elsewhere that the yellowish hairs were part of the color.
> 
> EDIT- Found the page. Under the description for "Black".
> 
> http://thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm


That doesnt seem to say the faults for the colours. Here it says the faults
"Black should be a jet black mouse, including the feet, tail and ears. Common faults with Blacks include tan or white hairs in the coat, light or white feet, brown or greyish tinge to te colour and lighter belly."
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/black.html

Its still black with the light/tan hairs just one with faults for showing.


----------

